
What I Learned from a Week of Shitposting on LinkedIn - mooreds
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-i-learned-from-week-shitposting-linkedin-kyle-coberly/
======
dekhn
I read the post and knew it was satire after a couple sentences. i also
realized: this is not a person I'd ever want to work with. thanks, you saved
me time!

